# 3rd Round--Game 1: Heat @ Pistons



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Finals
Round 3
Game 1









Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
Detroit Pistons
(64-18)
*

*Tied Series (0-0)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Pistons Bench:
Antonio McDyess
Lindsey Hunter
Maurice Evans
Tony Delk
Dale Davis
Kelvin Cato
Carlos Delfino


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets try to win both games at the Palace(easier said than done). At least steal 1 game. Detroit for some reason play their best vs Miami, but they still dont intimidate me as much as before after watching them play vs the Cavs. Should be a good game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gio I edited your post....

I think we should roll with the theme of the superstition thread and keep everything the same as we've had it all postseason long.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gio I edited your post....
> 
> I think we should roll with the theme of the superstition thread and keep everything the same as we've had it all postseason long.


hahahaha....

true :banana:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's interesting to see how we will come out after a week off.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*BREAKDOWN: Heat-Pistons analysis and prediction
*

By Ira Winderman
South Florida Sun-Sentinel
Posted May 23 2006

*Shooting guard*

As much as at any position, this is where Heat-Pistons II differs from Heat-Pistons I. Last season, Eddie Jones was charged with chasing perpetual-motion Richard Hamilton through a variety of baseline screens. Now, without a perimeter stopper in the Heat lineup, Dwyane Wade will have to handle that test, as well as carry the offense. While James Posey has taken the defensive challenge in recent weeks, he's not quick enough to be featured in such a matchup. Wade will outscore Hamilton, but the question is if that differential will be large enough. Then there is Hamilton's clawing, clutching, grabbing defense, something he is particularly adept at getting away with on his home court. EDGE: Heat

*Point guard*

This matchup is among the reasons the Heat overhauled its roster in the offseason. While Jason Williams hardly will be expected to outplay Chauncey Billups, the hope is he at least takes something out of the Detroit point guard on the defensive end. Last season, Billups basically got to stand at the 3-point arc on defense with Damon Jones, saving his energy for his Mr. Big Shot moments. Williams has had his moments against the Pistons this season, although it is almost certain that Gary Payton will get the late-game minutes. And that conjures memories of Payton's struggles against Billups while with the Lakers in the 2004 NBA Finals. EDGE: Pistons

*Small forward*

The good news for the Heat is Antoine Walker's defense will not be put to the ultimate test against LeBron James. The concern is that he still will face a considerable challenge in containing Detroit's wiry Tayshaun Prince, who had a breakout series the previous round against Cleveland. The question is whether Walker can space the floor with his 3-point shooting as efficiently as he did in the second round against the Nets. Expect Walker to see time at power forward against Rasheed Wallace, with James Posey getting his share of minutes against Prince. At one point, Detroit thought it could smother Wade with the length of Prince, but that experiment failed miserably in last year's East finals. EDGE: Pistons

*Center*

Unless Detroit changes an approach that dates to the 2004 NBA Finals against the Lakers, undersized Ben Wallace will take the straight-up challenge against Shaquille O'Neal. Expect O'Neal to dominate, at least from a scoring perspective. The Pistons' approach has been to let O'Neal get his, while containing the complementary players. O'Neal should be able to stay out of foul trouble, with Detroit lacking the dribble penetration offered by Chicago and New Jersey. But he will have to get more active on the boards, where Ben Wallace can offer his own dominance in the matchup. The greatest challenge could come at the foul line, where hack-a-Ben could become as much a strategy for the Heat as hack-a-Shaq for the Pistons. EDGE: Heat

*Power forward*

For all the big baskets and big plays Rasheed Wallace has offered against the Heat, Udonis Haslem has battled the Detroit power. The problem is when Detroit needs a basket and plays to Wallace's strengths, Haslem finds himself lacking the needed height. That could put Alonzo Mourning in the lineup in such late-game situations, but still doesn't offer a counter to Wallace's 3-point shooting. The difference this season is the Heat could spot Walker more often at power forward, which at least could draw Wallace away from the boards on defense. Of course, the Pistons then could go to Antonio McDyess and make the matchup a chess match, with Rasheed switching to center against O'Neal. EDGE: Pistons

*Coaching*

While the Pistons are in the Eastern Conference finals for a third consecutive season, it is the first time they arrive with Flip Saunders as coach. Saunders has made it this far only once before and never has gotten beyond. Considering how shaky Detroit has looked in recent weeks, there is question as to whether Saunders is up to the challenge. For all the talk of Saunders' offensive brilliance, it was the type of defensive disposition instilled by coaching predecessor Larry Brown that ultimately pushed Detroit past Cleveland. Pat Riley has appeared to hit his stride the deeper the Heat has advanced in the postseason. In moving Walker into the starting lineup and utilizing Payton as his fourth-quarter closer, Riley the coach is making Riley the team president look good in light of the team's offseason personnel moves. EDGE: Heat

*Bench*

Against the Cavaliers, there was little off the bench for the Pistons beyond the consistency of backup power forward McDyess and the spark provided by reserve point guard Lindsey Hunter. The Heat has gotten consistent play from backup forward Posey, backup guard Payton and backup center Mourning. Saunders has spoken of utilizing Dale Davis in the middle against O'Neal and perhaps Carlos Delfino for defensive help against Wade. Riley, too, might go deeper, with Shandon Anderson providing quality defense off the bench against Hamilton in the Heat's lone victory in the season series. EDGE: Heat

*Intangibles*

Putting every other factor aside, Detroit holds homecourt advantage, and that could prove decisive between two teams that are so evenly matched. Unlike last season, when the Heat entered hobbled, with O'Neal bothered by a bruised thigh, and then endured a rib injury to Wade in Game 5, the Pistons this time are the ones with the concerns, with Saunders saying forward Rasheed Wallace is not fully over the severe ankle sprain he suffered in the Cavaliers series. Detroit also is returning off one day of rest, while the Heat has been idle for a week. The bottom line is the slightest misstep by either team could be decisive, with the Heat more than capable of winning the series. EDGE: Pistons

*Prediction: Pistons in seven*

Sun-Sentinel


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This game has some meaning to us fans, but overall, it doesnt mean much to the Heat, to them, its another round of playoffs basketball. Only 5 guys remain from last year`s Heat team (Shaq, Wade, UD, Zo, Shandon) only they remember last years pain with that game 7 loss, so this series has that extra meaning to them.

I hope our guys start off on all cylinders


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is the first game, of what should be, a classic series.

I really can't wait till tonight!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good news everybody. Woody Paige picked the Heat to win game 1 and the series on 1st and 10. That man is good luck i'm telling you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Alright fellas...

I'm off to Detroit...Black Wade jersey, getting Burger King on the way...hopefully the streak stays alive...

GO HEAT!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant wait for this game to start, Spurs got eliminated time for Wade to put an end to some unfinished business.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Win or lose it's going to be fun


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Lets kill this tired team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Alright fellas...
> 
> I'm off to Detroit...Black Wade jersey, getting Burger King on the way...hopefully the streak stays alive...
> 
> GO HEAT!


Good luck SD.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

we're looking great offensively, so far...but defensively we've got a couple of fouls. but i'm glad we're showing some defensive edge. the pace is also nice. nobody's forcing anything, taking it to the basket instead. 

let's go heat!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how many FT's pistons take in the first qtr 15? tayshaun got 2 FT's when it was the 2nd team foul on the heat - he wasn't even acting as if he was shooting the ball. & Hamilton wasn't shooting the ball either, should have been 3rd team foul. should be up 20!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Pistons 13 FT's 1 personal lol
Heat 1 FT 7 personals


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

It seems the Heat is playing well.

33-25 Heat, end of 1st.

this sucks, the game is blacked out locally :curse:


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> Pistons 13 FT's 1 personal lol
> Heat 1 FT 7 personals


these refs are afraid to make a call in the palace...wades 1st foul was a charge and hunter wasnt set on the 3rd. refs have their stamp on the game....this is a garbage league.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

haha, Pistons should be down by like 10,000 points

LOL j/k


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

man, wade with 3 fouls, and shaq with 3 fouls, both having good games lol guess what stops them....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

payton stepping it up


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

derek anderson got hit by 2 guys on that three pointer !! wtf


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

officiating sucked, we're up 4 at the half


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish we dumped it into Zo a little more when Shaq's out..I mean why not?? I was very agrivated when derek anderson chucked that three and not dumping it into Zo..Anderson shoot a lot..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what will it take for wade to draw a foul???


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade's fourth.....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> what will it take for wade to draw a foul???


What will it take for Shaq to draw a foul?? Before that freakin goaltend he got hacked by 4 different palyers!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What will it take for Shaq to draw a foul?? Before that freakin goaltend he got hacked by 4 different palyers!!


What ever happened to needing your feet set to draw a foul? and if thats how they are calling it why wasnt Wade's 1st one offensive. These refs tonight arent going to make a call against detroit. Back to usual for them after the Lebron series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Veryyyyy late call on UD.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we gotta stop feeding UD, hes not gonna hit **** this game... Walker is very hot from the 3... hitting the big ones... Payton stepping up, Mournings time to do his thing, Nice 3 by posey


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

End of the 3rd 66-61


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Walker is murdering us.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Flagrent?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whenever the heat make a run, its a detroit run at the ft line to get them back in it

been that way the whole game


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

officiating is murdering both of us, but thats not flagerent... now its time to close em out, lets see how we defend... Mourning did a hell of a job, while shaq was out, lets see what shaq can do...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF foul on haslem?!?!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

omg its like the refs are on there side now...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Come on, all we need is one more minute of solid ball.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

swear someones payin these officials to make these gay calls...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with the rejection!

Wade favoring his foot (not good) but is at the line. Hits both

86-77!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

91-86!

1-0


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

nice. good job heat.

payton played well. heat all the way this year


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

woot, heat are gonna win it this year for sure... wade 27minutes and we came out w/ the victory, hope posey isnt in any bad situations with that flag...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

first time ive said this all year, but thank god for gary payton! 

best team defense we've played all playoffs!! if it continues we'll be ok


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

despite some fumbles in terms of fouls, i think we looked great out there tonight. mr.wade looking extra sharp and relaxed, with excellent shooting tonight. the bench did a good job tonight too in terms of keeping things alive when shaq and wade were out. if we keep this pace, flow and rhythm we could see some amazing things happening in this series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The real MVP of the league left his mark on this game big time despite serious foul trouble. The role players (aside from Haslem) were huge tonight. Walker, Williams, Payton, Zo big pat on the back to all those guys. Excellent job by our coaching staff as well. Nice all around win.

We got the job done and stole 1 of the first 2 on the road. Winning game 2 would be extra sweet but i'll be happy going back to Miami with at least 1.

GO HEAT


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Well did I call it or did I call it? It all came down to 4th quarter execution and we made the essential run while Detroit faltered. The sad part is that this game should have been a blowout, the refs bailed out Detroit on more than a few occasions. I find it ironic that the team that's supposed to have the tough bad boy defense needs to resort to taking charges to keep themselves in the game. That said, it was a great game by Miami and I was especially impressed by the bench's ability to keep us in the game (and even extend the lead) when Shaq and Wade are out. Let's keep this up for Game 2...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

imagine if we swept the pistons...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> imagine if we swept the pistons...


Ha, I was thinking the same thing, but don't jinx it . Remember what happened to the Nets after blowing us out in Game 1 on the road...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

HELL YES!!! CAN YOU FEEL IT HEAT FANS?? Heat won, *****es! :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Miami 91, Detroit 86
> 
> *Wade’s Hot Hand Helps Heat Steal Home-Court Advantage*
> 
> ...


Link 


Boxscore


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yo SD, good call by editing my game thread for "superstitious reasons". and keep up wearing that same jersey while eating some BK all day. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> yo SD, good call by editing my game thread for "superstitious reasons". and keep up wearing that same jersey while eating some BK all day. :banana: :cheers:


S_D is gonna get a clogged artery at an early age eatin' up all that Burger King. :laugh: 

Oh well sacrifices must be made.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> S_D is gonna get a clogged artery at an early age eatin' up all that Burger King. :laugh:
> 
> Oh well sacrifices must be made.


 Zo can pay for my hospital bills...a ring is worth it!

If I wasn't a little "tipsy" I'd tell the story of me and RoyWilliams experiences tonight at the Palace (which include us in a near fight before the game, me hitting a young girl with a thunderstick, and alot of **** talking all game long), but i'll do that tomorrow with more coherence


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

hittin a girl w/ that stick LOL


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo can pay for my hospital bills...a ring is worth it!
> 
> If I wasn't a little "tipsy" I'd tell the story of me and RoyWilliams experiences tonight at the Palace (which include us in a near fight before the game, me hitting a young girl with a thunderstick, and alot of **** talking all game long), but i'll do that tomorrow with more coherence



Dude, how do you know all of these guys??


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I listened to that history making game last night. GP played well and Wade was stellar. I dont know if I have stated my prediction this series but barring injury the HEAT takes this series in 5 games. Zo was very effective today I got to give it to him. 



p.s. Sorry I have been away so long but I have been busy making those benjamins and meeting famous people. :biggrin:


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Excellent game for the Heat. Except Udonis everyone had a good game. I was even more pleased to see Alonzo getting back to his form.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo can pay for my hospital bills...a ring is worth it!
> 
> If I wasn't a little "tipsy" I'd tell the story of me and RoyWilliams experiences tonight at the Palace (which include us in a near fight before the game, me hitting a young girl with a thunderstick, and alot of **** talking all game long), but i'll do that tomorrow with more coherence


Tell the story. That sounds like a good time.:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok so here's a few of the interesting moments of the trip of me and RoyWilliams to the Palace:

-We're walking through the parking lot into the Palace, and these 2 short frat looking guys start saying **** about us wearing Heat stuff. So we go back and forth talking about the Heat/Pistons, and basically they made themselves look like *******es b/c they made quite a few idiotic statements that had no "backing". I'm pretty sure they didnt expect us to say anything back to them when they started saying stuff, but I guess being with 16,000 other fans makes you grow some balls...

-In the stadium, there really wasn't alot of heckling, I was kinda disappointed in the atmosphere. I look forward to the yelling and fighting when I come to the Palace for a game like this, but this was a sign of things to come.

-On Wade's 3rd foul (the BS charge taken by Hunter), I reacted as I would at home, I threw something. Usually at home, it's my remote, and for whatever reason, I threw the thunderstick right into the little girl two rows in front of us and hit her in the back of the head. Her family sorta turned around and looked, but, oh well...

-The Pistons fans were pathetic. I'd say atleast a 1/3 of the stadium emptied out with 4.5 minutes left (still a close game), and with about 2 minutes left (still a close game) the other 1/3 left. I won't complain b/c it got rid of alot of traffic and we slid right back on to I-75 with no trouble, but it was pretty pathetic how quick the fans quit on this team. 

I forgot my camera but I'll remember tomorrow and hopefully i grab some good pics of the game. 

<center>







</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok so here's a few of the interesting moments of the trip of me and RoyWilliams to the Palace:
> 
> -We're walking through the parking lot into the Palace, and these 2 short frat looking guys start saying **** about us wearing Heat stuff. So we go back and forth talking about the Heat/Pistons, and basically they made themselves look like *******es b/c they made quite a few idiotic statements that had no "backing". I'm pretty sure they didnt expect us to say anything back to them when they started saying stuff, but I guess being with 16,000 other fans makes you grow some balls...
> 
> ...


hahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good stuff SD. I look forward to part II tomarrow. :banana:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

:clap: :rofl:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

just wanted to say well done to all the miami fans.
wasnt on here while the game was on, but i did see it.
the heat looked very solid, and its great for you guys to have picked up game one, and picked it up on the road.
said at the start of the playoffs that i was hoping for u guys to win (wolves fan  lol ) and so far so good.... bandwagon fan maybe, but always been a shaq/zo fan... and wade is just awesome.
keep it up, i will be watching the entire series no doubt, and hopefully up til u guys take the rings.
anyway, once again awesome game.. lookin forward to game 2.

peace


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> just wanted to say well done to all the miami fans.
> wasnt on here while the game was on, but i did see it.
> the heat looked very solid, and its great for you guys to have picked up game one, and picked it up on the road.
> said at the start of the playoffs that i was hoping for u guys to win (wolves fan  lol ) and so far so good.... bandwagon fan maybe, but always been a shaq/zo fan... and wade is just awesome.
> ...


 

I appreciate the worded gesture. Its warming to see fans from other teams throw their support behind the Heat's efforts. Thanks avalanche! Oh and would you be mad with McHale if he traded Garnett for more pieces?


----------

